# Good Times Roll (The Cars) Lexington Lab Band



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

That was pretty damn excellent. Great videography and performance.
Probably prerecorded before video?


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

great version, takes me right back to 1978' when I bought their cassette and let it rip in my craig powerplay unit in my 68' volkswagen


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

As usual Dale, great job. Kudos


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Top notch from the entire band as per usual.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Frikkin' awesome, guys!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Dale, I remember this video from when you posted it a few years ago. I believe you and the band did five Cars songs and they were all very good. I saw them in what turned out to be their last tour in 2011 here in Toronto. I previously saw them for the first time way back in 1980. Here's a link to the YouTube video I made of their first two songs from the 2011 tour performing "Good Times Roll" along with their new song "Blue Tip".






Sorry for the poor camerawork, it was a packed house.


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

Cups said:


> That was pretty damn excellent. Great videography and performance.
> Probably prerecorded before video?


Thank you! It was recorded live - we did three passes at the song and use the best examples from those takes. There is some work done post...EQ and maybe helping someones timing if needed but i'd say over 90% of what you see is what your hearing.


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

dgreen said:


> great version, takes me right back to 1978' when I bought their cassette and let it rip in my craig powerplay unit in my 68' volkswagen


sounds like good memories! Music can help us time travel can't it..68 Volkswagen, i had a friend with a Beatle when we were in High School - that was a pretty fun car to do those years in.


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

marcos said:


> As usual Dale, great job. Kudos


Thank you!


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

Dorian2 said:


> Top notch from the entire band as per usual.


thank you..sure appreciate you giving it a look!


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

b-nads said:


> Frikkin' awesome, guys!


Thank you!


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

Kenmac said:


> Dale, I remember this video from when you posted it a few years ago. I believe you and the band did five Cars songs and they were all very good. I saw them in what turned out to be their last tour in 2011 here in Toronto. I previously saw them for the first time way back in 1980. Here's a link to the YouTube video I made of their first two songs from the 2011 tour performing "Good Times Roll" along with their new song "Blue Tip".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have a great memory! Thanks for post this clip really enjoyed it and so great you got to catch them on their last tour.

your friend,
dale


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome! One of my favourite bands and one of their best songs.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Great job as usual! 
... Twiggenburys... Love it.


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

davetcan said:


> Awesome! One of my favourite bands and one of their best songs.


thank you!


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

Hamstrung said:


> Great job as usual!
> ... Twiggenburys... Love it.


yes sir..needed Steve for this one!


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Awesome job by the band, always look forward to listening to your videos.


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

Vally said:


> Awesome job by the band, always look forward to listening to your videos.


thank you! Is that a Sonic Blue Strat in your avatar?


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

tonedr said:


> thank you! Is that a Sonic Blue Strat in your avatar?


That is a Strat I refinished with my version of Sonic Blue (with some sparkle)


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

Vally said:


> That is a Strat I refinished with my version of Sonic Blue (with some sparkle)
> View attachment 295508


that is killer...beautiful! Never seen SB with sparkle..i'm glad i asked about it and thanks for the pic. Must be nice to be talented enough to do your own guitar finishes. I can change my own strings and that's about the extent of it!

To prove my Sonic Blue allegiance , i can't match your strat, but i do have a SB case.










thanks again,
dale


----------

